# Waiting for Redelivery



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> Hey now, you need to say that with a smiley or we got problems....
> 
> :angel:


Up yours (Smiley)
Cheers
vern
PS what problems????


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> The Orion Diamond is scheduled to port in Port Hueneme (LA, CA) on May 2. I figure it'll be 1-2 weeks for it to get to my dealer in OR.


Ok..confirmed by Herr Behrends this morning....we're on the same boat. :bigpimp:

She's a beauty!

http://www.schiffsphoto.de/HTM/Car/OrionDiamond.htm


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

I hated the wait too, but it was great to pick up the car on redelivery. It was kind of weird, seeing my EXACT car again on US soil. Of course, I'm on east coast too, so the wait was only like 32 days... :thumbup:


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Jim H said:


> I hated the wait too, but it was great to pick up the car on redelivery. It was kind of weird, seeing my EXACT car again on US soil.


This is my second Euro-delivery. Last one was in 2000. It doesn't get any easier!


----------



## PittBMW (Dec 20, 2004)

arnolds said:


> Ok..confirmed by Herr Behrends this morning....we're on the same boat. :bigpimp:
> 
> She's a beauty!
> 
> http://www.schiffsphoto.de/HTM/Car/OrionDiamond.htm


Mine is on Resolve...Isnt she more beautiful and colorful?  :thumbup:

http://www.schiffsphoto.de/HTM/Car/Resolve.htm


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Jim H said:


> I hated the wait too, but it was great to pick up the car on redelivery. It was kind of weird, seeing my EXACT car again on US soil. Of course, I'm on east coast too, so the wait was only like 32 days... :thumbup:


Jim Watch how you say that,you might get into trouble.
cheers
vern


----------



## caswcu (Feb 20, 2005)

PittBMW said:


> Mine is on Resolve...Isnt she more beautiful and colorful?  :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.schiffsphoto.de/HTM/Car/Resolve.htm


IM on resolve also. Scheduled to be in Bayonne this saturday.

WOOT

I didnt do ED but Ive been tracking my ride

Alan


----------



## blackcab1 (Dec 17, 2004)

*Hey Arnold's*

What is Herr Behrend's e-mail address. I dropped off my car on 3/17/05. It was going to be shipped to Bremerhaven that day. I have no idea what date the car actually left port or which ship it is on.

THanks.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

blackcab1 said:


> What is Herr Behrend's e-mail address. I dropped off my car on 3/17/05. It was going to be shipped to Bremerhaven that day. I have no idea what date the car actually left port or which ship it is on.
> 
> THanks.


[email protected]


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

Hang in there! It'll be painfull, yes, but the only thing that helped me was this site so I reccomend the same to you. Good luck!

~Jon


----------



## PittBMW (Dec 20, 2004)

JAWJr said:


> Hang in there! It'll be painfull, yes, but the only thing that helped me was this site so I reccomend the same to you. Good luck!
> 
> ~Jon


I think we EDers post a lot during this waiting period.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Yes, but do we post anything of worth?? :dunno:


----------



## cjth (Dec 23, 2004)

I've been haunting the WW website since my ED drop off in Paris on 3/11. Worrying that my car VIN wasn't showing up on the cargo tracker.

Today, finally, I got a letter informing me my car is on the Phoenix Leader, which a quick internet search reveals is an NYK ship.

Sadly, doesn't arrive in Oxnard California until 4/26. Seems like an awfully long time after a 3/11 drop off. Especially if it takes another 2-3 weeks to get to the dealer.

Anyone else have similar lead times?


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> Yes, but do we post anything of worth?? :dunno:


Keep the SMILEY coming.
cheers


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

cjth said:


> I've been haunting the WW website since my ED drop off in Paris on 3/11. Worrying that my car VIN wasn't showing up on the cargo tracker.
> 
> Today, finally, I got a letter informing me my car is on the Phoenix Leader, which a quick internet search reveals is an NYK ship.
> 
> ...


BMW quotes redelivery times at 6-8 weeks. so you may stil be within that time frame. In my case redelivery took 9 weeks.


----------



## SRT Viper (Jan 14, 2005)

CJTH.....I dropped my car off in Munich on 2/18. NYK's ship docked in Oxnard on 3/29....last week and I'm still waiting for my car. Can't imagine what's taking so long to get from Oxnard to Escondido.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Hey Agent....our ETA got updated to May 1. at Port Hueneme. Too bad Orion Diamond does not do weather reports at sea so we can't track it cross the Atlantic.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Cool. BTW, I'm working on a local courtesy delivery....


----------



## Alstoy (Nov 11, 2004)

cjth said:


> I've been haunting the WW website since my ED drop off in Paris on 3/11. Worrying that my car VIN wasn't showing up on the cargo tracker. Today, finally, I got a letter informing me my car is on the Phoenix Leader, which a quick internet search reveals is an NYK ship. Sadly, doesn't arrive in Oxnard California until 4/26. Seems like an awfully long time after a 3/11 drop off. Especially if it takes another 2-3 weeks to get to the dealer. Anyone else have similar lead times?


I'm droping off in Paris in May. Any suggestions?


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

cjth said:


> I've been haunting the WW website since my ED drop off in Paris on 3/11. Worrying that my car VIN wasn't showing up on the cargo tracker.
> 
> Today, finally, I got a letter informing me my car is on the Phoenix Leader, which a quick internet search reveals is an NYK ship.
> 
> ...


I think that's fairly normal.

I think once the car is trucked to Bremerhaven, then its a usually a 10 day wait to get loaded onto a ship.

As many have posted before, East Coast ports are handled by WW. West coast bound cars are handled by NYK Lines.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Orion Diamond is almost thru the Panama Canal and into the Pacific right this moment! Got it tracked thru AISLive. (Rejoice Arnolds and Agent!) The Grus (Me and Raywayski) is in Bremerhaven right at the moment. (Hopefully my car is now loaded on that boat, as is Raywayskis) and ready to sail. It's 3 days behind already, but they updated the departure date from the 21st the the 24th, but the ETA in Port Hueneme has not changed?? (05/17) I wonder if they try to make that up at sea?

EDIT: This is cool... I'm pretty sure this is the Figuaro, which is just ahead of Orion Diamond in the canal, and thus, if you guys are watching, you may be able to see your ship on the PC webcam!


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Enjoy Arnolds and Agent99 - Here is your boat Orion Diamond - Your cars are inside!!


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

e36M3r said:


> Enjoy Arnolds and Agent99 - Here is your boat Orion Diamond - Your cars are inside!!


Thanks for capturing that web cam! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Well????!!!! Where the fack is it now??? SIGH!!!


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Ågent99 said:


> Well????!!!! Where the fack is it now??? SIGH!!!


Uh... you're welcome! I'll hang out again for an hour just to capture a picture of your boat for you! :banghead:

Well, after a frustrating weekend. With the Grus just sitting in Bremerhaven for 36 hours (I'm sure part of it was loading up cars, but WTF? Hope my car is on there now!)

So, at the moment it is crossing right between Dover and Calais heading to Southampton. Hopefully this will be the final stop before it heads across the Atlantic.

All in all the ship is about 4 days behind. The Bremerhaven sailing log updated the departure date to the 24th from the 21st (it actually left the 25th), but the ETA in Port Hueneme still says 05/17. Doubt if they can make it that fast.

So I watched it head north to Antwerp, then an excruciating 18 hours to dock, then Rotterdam, finally a long stay in Bremerhaven now to Southampton (where my previous ED was picked up in May 97) Lets hope for a speedy crossing.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

e36M3r said:


> Uh... you're welcome! I'll hang out again for an hour just to capture a picture of your boat for you! :banghead:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

You da man! :thumbup:

PM me when ya got the pic up....


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's the Grus, heading right between Dover and Calais... busy day out there!  Thanks Ågent99!


----------



## PittBMW (Dec 20, 2004)

I am so frustrated. Sorry guys, I am venting. 

Its been 16 days and my car is still at VDC. The transporter (BMT) told me that there is no truck scheduled for the Central Zone for the next couple of days atleast!!! My dealer has been very co-operative and getting promises from BMWNA. The dates however keep shifting


----------



## pedersenkl (Nov 4, 2004)

PittBMW,

My car is stuck at the VDC also. Mine arrived a week or so after yours on 4/19, but I'm still getting antsy to get the car. My dealer says it may be another 3-10 business days since the VDC hasn't filled any information out on the car yet. I wonder why such a delay in April? Must be from all the March ED cars from the airfare special? Hope you and I both see our cars soon. I can't wait!


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Well that is some long wait, especially Jerry, 16 days seems too long. Mine was in 10 or 11 last time, and needed a silver dollar sized chip on the front spoiler lip painted. Perhaps its the roll out of the e90, isn't that in a couple of weeks. Perhaps you got lost in that shuffle, them trying to get the e90s ready to ship to dealers for the grand release.


----------



## PittBMW (Dec 20, 2004)

pedersenkl said:


> PittBMW,
> 
> My car is stuck at the VDC also. Mine arrived a week or so after yours on 4/19, but I'm still getting antsy to get the car. My dealer says it may be another 3-10 business days since the VDC hasn't filled any information out on the car yet. I wonder why such a delay in April? Must be from all the March ED cars from the airfare special? Hope you and I both see our cars soon. I can't wait!


It is possible that the web systems may not be updated by BMWNA. Last week my dealer called VDC to verify why the car had not arrived although the scheduled ETA had already passed. Withen an hour new dates were updated reflecting when the car was cleared from customs, when the work order was completed etc.

Hopefully this comes to an end for both of us soon. This wait can be agonizing.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Grus appears in the port radar system for Southampton as it enters to dock. (Bottom Right). Anybody see Raywayski?

EDIT: Seems the Grus actually got somewhere on time today. I docked in Southampton right at 6:30 UTC, exactly when they said they would get there. Hopefully they are back on track!


----------



## tnunnery (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks for the web cam capture E36M3r. My car is in there somewhere along with the other 3/17 pickups - I was hoping to see the Diamond as it passed through the canal. You rock!

TVN


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

:thumbup: Thanks, I'd really like a picture like that of my ship, hope I (or anyone) can grab it when it comes thru the canal.



tnunnery said:


> Thanks for the web cam capture E36M3r. My car is in there somewhere along with the other 3/17 pickups - I was hoping to see the Diamond as it passed through the canal. You rock!
> TVN


Well, that's it for tracking the Grus for 9 days. It left the AISLive Europe traking area and is on its way to Jacksonville ETA 05/06. Arnolds, any more webcams or Jacksonville info available.

So, I'll be checking that out, then probably a few days later into the Panama Canal.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

e36M3r said:


> :thumbup: Thanks, I'd really like a picture like that of my ship, hope I (or anyone) can grab it when it comes thru the canal.
> 
> Well, that's it for tracking the Grus for 9 days. It left the AISLive Europe traking area and is on its way to Jacksonville ETA 05/06. Arnolds, any more webcams or Jacksonville info available.
> 
> So, I'll be checking that out, then probably a few days later into the Panama Canal.


The only Jacksonville info is the Arriving Vessels link at www.jaxport.com

When I was tracking Orion Diamond, it didn't show up on the list until 4 days out from JAX.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

OK thanks. I grabbed that picture of Orion Diamond on 04/23. Do you know when it left Jacksonville?


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

e36M3r said:


> OK thanks. I grabbed that picture of Orion Diamond on 04/23. Do you know when it left Jacksonville?


It arrived on April 17 so I'm assuming it spent a day at port.


----------



## raywayski (Jun 15, 2004)

*Here I am.......*



e36M3r said:


> Grus appears in the port radar system for Southampton as it enters to dock. (Bottom Right). Anybody see Raywayski?
> 
> I'm so glad that you're tracking the progress of our ship! :thumbup: I sure hope that both are cars are on it....... maybe I'll e-mail Harms in a few days just to make sure....
> 
> ...


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Where's our boat, Arn?? Due in Sunday!!!!! :clap:

:beerchug:


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> Where's our boat, Arn?? Due in Sunday!!!!! :clap:
> 
> :beerchug:


Somewhere between Panama and Port Hueneme. I'm gonna call NYK line tomorrow to verify port arrival. Franco told me that usually they get cars 5-6 days after docking but lately its been 10 days or so.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

arnolds said:


> Somewhere between Panama and Port Hueneme. I'm gonna call NYK line tomorrow to verify port arrival. Franco told me that usually they get cars 5-6 days after docking but lately its been 10 days or so.


Great...  It is probably safe to double whatever time it takes to get your to get mine....


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Got my "Boat notification" letter today confirming I'm on the Grus. 

:banana: Come on baby... I know you are a few days behind... but a just 1 knot per hour and we may be able to catch up!!! :rofl: ETA Port Hueneme 05/17. 

I'll be quite pleased if I get my car by the end of May!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

e36M3r said:


> Got my "Boat notification" letter today confirming I'm on the Grus.
> 
> :banana: Come on baby... I know you are a few days behind... but a just 1 knot per hour and we may be able to catch up!!! :rofl: ETA Port Hueneme 05/17.
> 
> I'll be quite pleased if I get my car by the end of May!!! :thumbup:


I didn't ED, but according to my dealer my 330ci is on the Grus too! It doesn't add up date-wise tho, they said she shipped out on 4/26 from Bremerhaven. I would think she's on the Undine according to Wallenius's schedule. 

How do I search on a ship name at AISLive? I'm hunting and pecking for these boats.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Grus was scheduled to leave the 21st, but it didn't actually leave until the 25th. It docked 24th and stayed in port about 30 hours.

From what we have gathered here, BMW uses WW Lines for the east coast cars and NYK Lines for west coast cars. If that is correct and you are not on the Grus, then you would probably be on Hudson Leader ETS Saturday.

Excuse me for the below, but it was either post this extra bit, or not respond to you at all.

What's up with that moniker of yours "Drive fast, take chances". Forgive me saying but that kind of thing is very irritating. Many of us enjoy driving fast, but also safely. I hate thinking of me and mine on the road with people with those attitudes.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

e36M3r said:


> Grus was scheduled to leave the 21st, but it didn't actually leave until the 25th. It docked 24th and stayed in port about 30 hours.
> 
> From what we have gathered here, BMW uses WW Lines for the east coast cars and NYK Lines for west coast cars. If that is correct and you are not on the Grus, then you would probably be on Hudson Leader ETS Saturday.
> 
> ...


First, thanks for the information - I appreciate it.

On my moniker, it's just an expression. I like to drive fast, I also like to take chances, however not while driving fast, and not necessarily on public roads. Maybe a semi-colon is better than a comma?

No need to worry about being on the road with me, I'm probably safer than 97% of the drivers out there. I have taken advanced driver training and continue to do so. Have you taken any advanced driving now that you're awaiting that super-high-performance M3???

Happy motoring!


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I feel better! :thumbup: 

Yes, actually Jim Russell, when I got my SCCA license and had purchased a Formula Ford in London and shipped it back on my first Euro trip in 1981.

On an unrelated subject, I've made about 500 sport sky-dives in my life but even with that I don't like to think of it as taking risks. Despite the nature of the sport, we tried to minimize any, er... "health hazards"  and be safe within what we were doing. IE: There to enjoy the beauty of the sport (skydiving, driving fast, etc) but being responsible within it's boundaries.

So do you think you are on the Grus or a ship afterwards?


----------



## gwells67 (Jun 20, 2003)

Picking up my car tomorrow....almost 4 weeks to the day from the handoff in Florence!

Not bad, hope it made it back ok!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

gwells67 said:


> Picking up my car tomorrow....almost 4 weeks to the day from the handoff in Florence!
> 
> Not bad, hope it made it back ok!


 you bloody East Coasters 

We were at the some tour in Dingolfing and we probably dropped our cars off at roughly the same time...our freakin' boat hasn't even docked yet!!!! :madrazz:

:bang:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

e36M3r said:


> Thanks for the info, I feel better! :thumbup:
> 
> Yes, actually Jim Russell, when I got my SCCA license and had purchased a Formula Ford in London and shipped it back on my first Euro trip in 1981.
> 
> ...


Excellent!! I've done one skydive myself, absolutely one of the best experiences I've ever had in my life. AFF at Perris Valley a number of years ago. I was afraid of heights prior, but seemed to aleviate that fear after jumping from 12,500 feet. :thumbup: No better way to address a fear than head on if you ask me!

Life is pretty boring if you experience it from the sofa, I prefer to be out there. I wouldn't categorize myself as a daredevil, but I do enjoy living a little on the edge. As someone once said, if you're not living on the edge, you're taking up too much space! 

So, I'm thinking I'm on the Grus now that you gave new dates - they jive with what the dealer told me. Cool!


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Update Update Update

Port Hueneme ETA's

Orion Diamond - April 30th (One day ahead of schedule!) :thumbup: 
Centaurus Leader - May 5
Grus - May 17

Its almost here...the wait is really gonna suck now!


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

arnolds said:


> Update Update Update
> 
> Port Hueneme ETA's
> 
> ...


May 17, excellent. Dealer told me 19th. Your car is going to SB Auto Group too, right Arnold? Hopefully we'll be down there for pickup on the same day! Last time I ordered it was discharged on 4/10/02 and I took delivery on 4/19/02, but it was at the dealer a day or so prior to that.

Won't be long now. It's almost May!!!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Whoo-hoo...docks mañana!!!!


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

jvr530i said:


> May 17, excellent. Dealer told me 19th. Your car is going to SB Auto Group too, right Arnold? Hopefully we'll be down there for pickup on the same day! Last time I ordered it was discharged on 4/10/02 and I took delivery on 4/19/02, but it was at the dealer a day or so prior to that.
> 
> Won't be long now. It's almost May!!!


Id' like to meet you but no...I better not be picking up after May 17th! 


My car is on the Orion Diamond, docks tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

arnolds said:


> Id' like to meet you but no...I better not be picking up after May 17th!
> 
> 
> My car is on the Orion Diamond, docks tomorrow. :thumbup:


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## climrgrl (Feb 21, 2005)

arnolds said:


> Update Update Update
> 
> Port Hueneme ETA's
> 
> ...


What about the Phoenix Leader? Any ETA in Port Hueneme on that? How did you find Port Hueneme info? I've been searching, but drawing a big blank.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

climrgrl said:


> What about the Phoenix Leader? Any ETA in Port Hueneme on that? How did you find Port Hueneme info? I've been searching, but drawing a big blank.


Sorry, I didn't get info on the Phoenix Leader but I think it was supposed to dock three days ago. I knew it crossed the Panama Canal 3-4 days before Orion Diamond.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Sweet guys! You'll have your cars within 10 days - 2 weeks. What days did you drop off. 

We should be tracking this so we know what the time frame is like. I dropped on the March 31, but it was re-dropped off on the 12th and trucked to Bremerhaven on the 14th. ETS Bremerhaven was 21st actual was 25th


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

*Hudson Leader*

Dropped off on 5/18 but it was not even scheduled to leave Germany until yesterday 

Now I can't seem to find out how to track. Is this a W2 ship or NYK? Has anyone a link to track whether or not my car has even left Germany yet?

Man this wait SUCKS!!!!


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Uncle Fester said:


> Dropped off on 5/18 but it was not even scheduled to leave Germany until yesterday
> 
> Now I can't seem to find out how to track. Is this a W2 ship or NYK? Has anyone a link to track whether or not my car has even left Germany yet?
> 
> Man this wait SUCKS!!!!


For the 1000th time, West Coast shipments go thru NYK Line while East Coast shipments go thru WW.

If you read all four pages of this thread, you will get a good idea on how you can track your car.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Anybody hear from PittBmw... did he finally get his car? Jerry, you out there.. let's hear the good news my man! :thumbup:


----------

